

Technology Review: Offline Web Applications - ciscoriordan
http://www.technologyreview.com/read_article.aspx?ch=specialsections&sc=emerging08&id=20245&a=

======
Zeromus
My experience with AIR (mostly twitter clients) has been that the app in use
sticks out like a sore thumb and never feels quite right, be it on Windows or
Mac OS X.

I hope later versions/apps look and feel more like desktop apps.

------
Flemlord
Adobe seems to have reinvented client/server. Congrats.

